# Republic commando directx 10 issues



## raven_loraxx (Feb 25, 2009)

I have directx 10 on my windows vista home premium pc I've installed the game and ran the diagnostic tool that comes with it. The results say my pc is fine for running the game, but when I goto initialize the game it comes back with "You need directx 9c or better and your version is older... I don't think the darn thing can count cuz 10 comes after 9. Any help would be appreciated all my drivers are upto date and my graphics card is a nvidia geforce 8800 gtx my sound card is an xfi fatality. Hell maybe the game is just too old


----------



## raven_loraxx (Feb 25, 2009)

Nevermind I found the solution, to anyone else looking the way to fix ths little glitch is to install the directx9c version when promted and it will install the component the game needs to play without rolling back your directx driver


----------



## cyotee (Jul 23, 2009)

*Re: [SOLVED] Republic commando directx 10 issues*

I have the same issue, but when I try to install DirectX 9.0C on Windows XP SP3 with DirectX10 RC2 the DirectX 9.0C installer goes to the completion screen without installing anything. And I get the same error from Republic Commando telling me I need to install DirectX 9.0C.

How did you get DirectX 9.0C to install ontop of DirectX10 or how do I uninstall DirectX10 from Windows XP SP3 without a restore point?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: [SOLVED] Republic commando directx 10 issues*

DirectX 10 is not supported by XP and should not be installed. What method did you use to install it?


----------



## cyotee (Jul 23, 2009)

I know it's not supported. I had seen some news online that someone had figured out how to hack DirectX10 into Windows XP. And I downloaded an installer @ *************. It seemed to work. But now I can't find a way to rollback, and I want to for Republic Commando.

And I thank you for treating my question reasonably. Alot of other people have just yelled that DirectX 10 isn't for Windows XP and called me stupid.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

See post #10 here: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f59/solved-i-want-to-play-gta-4-but-393440.html


----------



## cyotee (Jul 23, 2009)

Thanks, that's effectively what I did. But I appreciate you being helpful. Koala you rock for offering the help.


----------

